# "Red She Said" Haul.... From the Pre Launch Party.



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 6, 2008)

This is all I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This was all I wanted believe it or not! 

I trully love the shadows though and Im NOT a huge fan of the mineral ones. The red is so intense. (when worn with a mixing medium) I wore it today and put the "red she said" lipstick on... I immediatly took it off and replaced it with Queens Sin. (love, love, love) It just went with the shadow better! 

Got Stark Nakeds Blush, Enough Said Blush
Crazee Lipstick, and Red she said Lipstick
Engaro Pastel emotion, and pro pan phloof

Shadow Danger Zone and Word of mouth I think...( will verify)




Ok on to the haul.....

Clickable Thumbnail


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful photo - it all looks so luscious.  Can't wait to go to my local launch event on the 19th.  So long to wait........LOL

Enjoy - that Stark Naked BPB is a must for me, I think.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 6, 2008)

damn it.. my invite was for the Mississauga store this past weekend.  and I was broke.. hmmmmmm... Maybe the Eaton Centre store..


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh why did I look at this gorgeous haulage??  Why?  I LOVE it all... now to kill my lemmings...


----------



## nikki (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 7, 2008)

I should not have looked at this, lol.
It all looks so pretty, enjoy!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome haul! Dangerzone looks sooo pretty


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW, everything looks amazing and that blush is yum-may!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Awesome haul! Dangerzone looks sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am " in love" with Dangerzone! I wish it was something I could wear everyday! 

Thanks!


----------



## Brittni (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't believe you didn't want the purple MES trio, oh gosh it's gorgeous! all of it!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wonderful photo - it all looks so luscious.  Can't wait to go to my local launch event on the 19th.  So long to wait........LOL

Enjoy - that Stark Naked BPB is a must for me, I think._

 
I agree!! The lipsticks are gorgeous! And Stark Naked is a must for me, too


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I agree!! The lipsticks are gorgeous! And Stark Naked is a must for me, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it! I have worn it everyday since I got it! I cant wait till you get yours Susanne!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Can't believe you didn't want the purple MES trio, oh gosh it's gorgeous! all of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am totally in love with the MES lately. I want all of them! except I have so many purples that I havent been wearing so I didnt get it... I didnt get the blue either. And me....passing up blue is like ....tpain not singing about stripers! It doesnt happen....  I was trying to think of a funny comparison thats first thing that came to mind! haha


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm very new to Specktra and I wasnt a big online purchaser but I'm becoming one. I see the Red she said is coming out the 16th. I must sound stupid but does that mean it will be available online and in stores that day for purchase?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_I'm very new to Specktra and I wasnt a big online purchaser but I'm becoming one. I see the Red she said is coming out the 16th. I must sound stupid but does that mean it will be available online and in stores that day for purchase?_

 
Usually its online to purchase a couple days before it launches. Since this was a big collection some stores had pre launches. Where it was available for the party only and then not again untill the actual release date.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

lucky!!! thanks for posting that!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 10, 2008)

Ooh, great haul!  SN is beautiful.  I can't wait to get it.


----------

